# Lionel transformer type #4050 60W Speed Control



## wglow (Dec 21, 2018)

I picked up a Lionel Type 4050 60-W transformer and the speed control when in the off position still has power. I have never worked on a transformer before, does anyone have a resource on how I might fix this problem. Other than not going to "off" the transformer does not hum or get hot -- it seems to operate just fine. 

Thank you for any help

Walter


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It may not be worthwhile to try to fix it. If you want to try, first step would be to pull the top off.

Is this your transformer? If so, you'll have to remove the binding posts, I believe the wiper is actually attached to the cover. I don't remember exactly how the top comes off, but there should be a couple of screws on the bottom.


----------



## wglow (Dec 21, 2018)

*That is my model*

Once I look at the wiper what exactly do I do? Is it just misaligned?

Thank you for your reply!

Walter


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect it's misaligned, here where your MK. I eyeballs come into play, seeing what is obviously wrong is the next step.


----------

